# Hi!



## Merchen (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello all. I am a writer looking for writer friends. I write mostly to entertain myself and free a few muses from my own head space. I work full time and I have two kids that take up a lot of my time, but when I do have time, I enjoy writing. 

I enjoy writing fantasy, modern horror and urban fantasy. I do have a few cozy mysteries in the outlining stage along with some short stories. I am awkward with intros so please forgive that. It is nice to meet you all


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome Merchen! If you are looking for writer friends, then you are in the perfect place! That is what WF is all about, friendly, supportive writers who are seeking to hone their skills and have a wonderful time doing it. You will need to make 10 post [procrastination central and word game do not count] before you can post your own work. Feel free to explore all that we have to offer, don't forget to check out the lounge and say hi. Mentors are standing by to answer any questions. I am looking forward to reading your work.. Peace always.. Julia


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, Merchen. No reason to be awkward. We're a pretty friendly bunch here.

As Julia said you will need ten valid posts before posting your own creative works but with that you will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

Also if you need any writing help we have the mentors in purple (such as Julia) that can help with any writing needs you may have.

So look around and get to know us  a little. Welcome to the forums


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome Merchen!

The staff here is amazing and very helpful. I know you will enjoy your stay! 

~ J.J.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 6, 2015)

You've come to the right place if you're looking to commiserate with fellow writers. This is a good place to help further your skills and to just blow of some steam when your writing is really getting on your nerves.

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask, and check out all the sticky threads to help inform yourself about the goings ons here


----------



## Chantee (Mar 6, 2015)

Merchen I'm in the same boat (but just one kid, although she can be a handful sometimes). It's nice to meet you!


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi there. Kids are certainly a handful. Mine is five and I don't even know what grown-up tv shows look like anymore. It's no biggie though because most of it doesn't interest me anymore. I'd rather write something.

Any questions about the rules, you can pm me or anyone else on the mod team.

J.


----------



## Merchen (Mar 6, 2015)

LOL I have two preteen boys, they entertain themselves excpet when they need me to break up fights, feed them  or take them somewhere. LOL t's nice to meet you too Chantee!!!


----------



## Merchen (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice welcomes! I am going to trot on down and read some of the stuff the others have posted. Very excited about that right now!


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, Merchen. I've found that children raise the degree of difficulty of about everything, at least for awhile. My two (both girls) are more or less in college now, which has decreased the challenges a bit for me. From your initial post, it sounds like you have an intriguing combination of genres you write. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey there Merchen! Just wanted to hop on over and give a warm welcome to WF. Seen ya floating around on the boards so I look forward to seeing more of ya!

Plenty of writer friends you can find here, that's guaranteed! ^_^

Happy continuation of your exploration haha. See ya around!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey Merchen! Nice to see a fellow urban fantasy writer . Which authors/works do you like to read? 

Whew, you must have a packed schedule. I'd be surprised if you could cram any reading or writing in there. 

We have a fantasy and horror section that might be of interest you. Intros are difficult, but we Mentors would be more than willing to help you in any aspect of writing. 

In the meantime, feel free to take a gander and make yourself at home. 

I look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Merchen (Mar 8, 2015)

It is kind of packed, and then I have a tendency to volunteer to do projects for people, and that cuts into writing. I tend to only get in an hour or more a night right now of actual sit down work on your own stuff writing. But, that is more than i had been doing for several years when my boys were younger. They are at the age now where they only want my attention sporticly and that means normally when I sit down to do something.lol

I Have several authors I enjoy but for Urban fantasy I always go to Charles De Lint. He is a Canadian writer I discovered in the 80's when you could still find tiny dark bookstores dotting landscape. It was his book Wild Woods he did in a collaboration with Brian Froud, my favorite artist.


----------

